
Ask HN: Is there a captcha service that is intentionally hard? - deft
I&#x27;m looking for the most difficult challenge-response service. Recaptcha is really hard but eventually goes into trusted mode regardless of settings. I want something even harder. Essentially my goal is to force users to solve a puzzle of some kind prior to proceeding to the actual page. I could build something myself but I really don&#x27;t want the system to fail or have loopholes.
======
almost_usual
You could try FunCaptcha

[https://www.funcaptcha.com/](https://www.funcaptcha.com/)

~~~
mars4rp
this is not secure at all, because of the accessibility all captchas have to
have an audio version and that is a peace of cake for a half decent speech to
text bot!

~~~
almost_usual
Seems interesting that they would get a million dollars in a Series A if it
was a piece of cake to bypass. Have a PoC?

------
zzzcpan
403 page is the hardest one. Hard captchas don't actually let users in, just
annoy them, make them not bother anymore and make the website owners think
they are successfully fighting bots, while they are fighting real users. The
bots are likely the only ones who have a chance solving hard captchas, because
they don't give up.

~~~
deft
I realise that, but I'm making an experimental site where I want that feeling
in the users but hopefully making the 'reward' better. I don't want to give
the idea away. I understand the problem with captchas and agree with you in
general.

------
XDASyndicate
I've heard that AWS is implementing a Captcha service soon, so keep on the
lookout for that. But I suggest this one because it looks easy to setup and is
decent enough since it supports math captchas.
[https://www.phpcaptcha.org/](https://www.phpcaptcha.org/)

------
XDASyndicate
[https://tympanus.net/codrops/2009/09/22/21-free-captcha-
sour...](https://tympanus.net/codrops/2009/09/22/21-free-captcha-sources/)

